# Well Of The Seven Heads



## Foxbat (May 25, 2014)

Well of Seven Heads Store, Loch Oich, Invergarry - History

Worth a look if you're ever up that way. I've been at the well (it's more of a shallow basin with water running over it). I think knowing what happened there adds a certain mystique to it (along with a certain level of claustrophobia in the tight confines of the passage).


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 25, 2014)

> it is interesting because the legend has parallels with  the Celtic Cult of head and water worship, whereby the head was taken as  a trophy of success over a vanquished enemy




As I was reading, I wondered how much of this may lay behind the existing legend.


----------



## svalbard (May 25, 2014)

Nice article. Love those type of hidden histories.


----------



## Ice fyre (May 27, 2014)

Interesting article. Been there once with my Dad when I was young, even in the daylight its a creepy looking monument.


----------

